# 1995 WINNEBAGO BRAVE Limited Edition RV/Motorhome



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Anyone contemplating looking at an RV and nervous of the bigger ones would do well to look at this

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1995-WINNEBAG...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Seems a good price and if the pictures tell the correct story, in excellent nick.

If anyone is seriously interested Upavon is only 5 miles down the road, I would be happy to go and look. You will need to communicate with the seller and PM me with details.

Or give me a call if you are new to RV's and we can go together if that is of any help.

Regards

Chris


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Anyone contemplating looking at an RV and nervous of the bigger ones would do well to look at this
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1995-WINNEBAG...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

We're on the market for an RV - 34ft or so - and are in Lincolnshire, although quite happy to bumble anywhere to view. Just in case you know anyone with anything! :wink:

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Dougie, these are for sale on the ARVM web site 
>>>HERE<<<

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> hi Dougie, these are for sale on the ARVM web site
> >>>HERE<<<
> 
> Olley


Thanks for that. I've also had a look at RidgesetRV - they've got what looks like a nice Rexall Rexair which I hadn't come accross. Anyone know of RidgesetRV, or of the Rexall?

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie
I have heard good things about the guy at Ridgeset, he seems to allow the motorhome to sell itself rather than pestering you when you go to view. I have heard that his vehicles are well presented and sorted out, no tutt :lol: :lol: 
The Rexhall looks beautiful, I have been looking at it on and off for a few weeks and dreaming...... :lol: I believe that Rexhall make top quality RV's, really well screwed together and nice materials, so should last forever. Maybe someone has some more experience of them and can give a personal view, I also seem to remember that they are narrower than most RV's so they shouldn't fall foul of the width argument that is constantly raging :lol: :lol: 
I think it would be worth your while driving over to see Ridgeset, especially as you need to make up your mind on the european MH quite quickly, he has a number of models for you to see and it will give you an idea if an RV is what you want or not....
Just a though.....

Keith


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Dougie,

Just doing a little surfing and found this on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/American-A-Cl...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Check out his web site:

http://www.locateahome.co.uk/

And this one on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Coachmen-Spor...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If the piccies are true it does look very good, but may be a little on the long side! Not sure if I believe it is a 93', the piccies look much newer.

Regard

Chris


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chris
I contacted the seller of the Newmar the last time it was advertised about 2 weeks ago, and asked him about the measurements of the bus and its weight with regard to registering in the UK.... The reply that I got was that it had been sold and was going to Portugal???????
Would be very careful of it personally

Keith


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Chris,

The K-reg has only 10,000 miles!!? Hmm. 10k in 13 years = 770 mpy which seems remarkable.

By the way, I'd thoroughy recommend TinyURL.com - the 160-character eBay link you provided condenses to just 24 - http://tinyurl.com/tv4au . 8O

Keith, I agree the Rexhall looks well nice. I may go over & have a look this week - if so, I'll let you know how it goes. Thanks.

Dougie.


----------

